# Good news on scan



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi girls

Just an update, my scan went well today. 17 follies, 7.8 womb lining and yippee, my E2 levels have jumped dramatically from 532 to 4491      
So my final scan is thursday and i hope to have e/c on saturday.   

Will let u know how it goes.

Alexia x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi alexia what lovely news   Good luck for the scan tomorrow and EC on saturday    

Kate xx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Nice 1 Alexia    Sending you massive follie and egg vibes for tomorrow and sat       

Luv sally xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Well done hun. Good luck for Saturday!
x


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Wow - brilliant! 

Good luck!


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Brill Alexia - hope those lovely follies all contain some special eggies - good luck for the next scan and of course for EC hopefully on Saturday      

Lou
XX


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Alexia

Fab news hunny !!! keep checking in for your news!!!!

Kelly x


----------



## vicmc (Feb 20, 2006)

Well done Alexia 17 follies yip yip horray.
How are feeling? Bloated?
Hope the scan goes well and best of best of luck for ec on Saturday (might see then - et will hopefully be on Sat).
Take care now and keep doing all you have been doing as it seems to be working!!
love
Vic
x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Alexia

Fab news on your scan honey

Sorry late in posting ran out of time before work this morning!!

lots of luck for ur final scan tomorrow and the all important EC on saturday

Love and best wishes

Emxx


----------

